# Snow Chains For A Fiat Ducato



## kahyasi (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi,
Can anyone advise which snow chains to get for my Carthago Chic E-Line? It is on a 2009/10 Fiat Ducato chassis (twin axle version). Many thanks.


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

The starting point is to note your tyre size. Then visit a site such as www.towequipe.com and look up snow chains followed by your tyre size. It will then offer a number of options including chains and socks for use in the snow. If you are going to parts of europe make sure the ones you get comply with their regulations.
Also try googling "snow chains" for more options.

Kenp


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Skidrive are very good, they have an online size calculator...

http://www.skidrive.co.uk/snow-chains/chainsize.php

I have a Ducato on the 3900kg maxi chassis and can recommend Konig T2 heavy duty chains from that company.

Pete


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We also have the Konig T2 heavy duty chains , never had to use them yet but they do look solid and are easy to fit


We also have snow socks


----------



## kahyasi (Dec 1, 2007)

Many thanks to Kenp, Pete and Zepp for you quick replies to my question, very impressed as it is the first time I have ever posted anything on any forum before. The reason I asked about the snow chains for my motorhome is that I understand that there has to be a certain amount of clearance between the chained wheel and the chassis and because there does not seem to be a lot of spare space in this area I thought there would only be certain makes and styles of chains that could fit this model. Many Thanks. 

PS. I have a set of (four) snow chains and a set of wheel covers for an American motorhome that have never been used and are still in their original packing if anyone might know of someone who needs them.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think you will be ok with chains on a Fiat Chassis, I've used my Konigs on one normal Ducato chassis and also on my current maxi chassis, no problems with clearance.
If it does still bother you though it might be worth looking at Spykes Spyders as an alternative....

http://www.spikes-spiders.com/

The only chassis I know of with chain clearance issues is the FWD Transit on 16in wheels, you have to fit narrower tyres if you want to use chains on that one otherwise the chains foul the struts.

Pete


----------



## KontikiChris (Nov 26, 2010)

kahyasi said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone advise which snow chains to get for my Carthago Chic E-Line? It is on a 2009/10 Fiat Ducato chassis (twin axle version). Many thanks.


Hi Kahyasi,
I have a 2007 Swift Kontiki 665P, based on a Fiat Ducato with the 3.0l engine. The tyres are 225/75 R16 & I have been trying to get snow tyres for a trip to Italy in 2 weeks time.
I decided to buy snow chains, which I got from http://www.snowchains.co.uk/
I bought the Weissenfels Klack & Go SUV RTS - 09 which cost £189.95, but I have just noticed that with the VAT increase are now £199.95. A bit steep, considering that the VAT increase would only take it to £193.99. (Suggest phoning & mentioning this ... see if they'll give you a discount??)
They were delivered the next day!! I tried fitting them & it was "simples"!! (Couldn't resist trying my Meerkat ... it's better than my Italian) They are self tightening, & am looking forward to trying them out!
Hope this helps!
Best wishes
Chris


----------



## kahyasi (Dec 1, 2007)

Thank you all for your helpful advise. The problem with the Fiat Ducato (Carthago Chic E-Line) is the clearance around the wheel from the chassis and bodywork. I was advised to check all around the wheel and then put my hand over the tyre at 12 o'clock and at 1/4 to 3 and feel for the clearance in this area as well which includes the suspension rods. Skidrive.co.uk suggested the 12mm snow chain, but did not have any in stock. I then telephoned Snowchains.co.uk and was told that the 12mm chain would last 5 minutes on a 5.5 ton motorhome and was advised to go for the Weissenfels 16mm REX TR-109, which I did at a cost of £169.95 plus £7.50 delivery charge. They arrived next day and as soon as it stops raining I will go out and try them on. If you don't here from me again you'll know that these were the correct chains for my motorhome.


----------

